
With Archaeoacoustics, Researchers Listen for Clues to the Prehistoric Past - tintinnabula
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/archaeoacoustics
======
OTSF
Third International Conference on Archaeoacoustics will be in Portugal,
October 2017 -- see:
[http://www.otsf.org/2017-conference.html](http://www.otsf.org/2017-conference.html)

------
janwillemb
They study possible effects of resonance and other acoustic properties on
human-made structures. But, "says Chris Scarre diplomatically, some of the
work in the field is floating a bit far away from being able to be able to
pinned down in secure evidence.”

I'm still impressed by the name of the profession. What do you do for a
living? I'm an archaeoacoustist.

